# Motherboard refuses to POST, displays singular "00" code.



## mind the walrus (Nov 28, 2011)

*Problem description: *After dusting the Motherboard refuses to go to POST. All devices inside the case appear to power on and function as normal. All interior fans, LEDs, and drives makes the normal noises and appearances of functioning. However the Motherboard 00-code does not change as it normally does during a boot, nor does it give the affirmative beep of POST. 

Furthermore, no peripheral devices respond. No monitor displays show up, nor do my keyboard and mouse respond via LEDs. The lights are on, nobody's home.

*Attempted fixes:* Removed the motherboard battery and replaced it, and used the "Clear CMOS" button. Attempted to utilize each hard drive individually, neither causes the motherboard to respond. 

Triple-checked all available connections and looked to make sure all parts appeared to be working. RAM appears fine, not sure what to look for. Tried a new GPU and various other monitor connections. None of these have changed the 00 code or caused a POST message to resume or any peripheral devices to resume normal functioning. 

*Recent changes:* I dust out the interior of my case once every two weeks. I take the four panels of my exterior case off and use a small brush and compressed air to get into all the fans and as many nooks and crannies as possible. With winter approaching I realized I needed to take extra anti-static measures.

Upon taking my computer case to the work area the top panel fell off in my hands. This was my fault as I didn't carry the case properly. The top connections were bent, but otherwise seemed fine. I opened up the case in an open area with a wrist-strap on and began to dust. I did this quickly and hastily, and I fully admit that my own stupidity may have allowed static to hit the motherboard. That said I don't recall ever touching the motherboard itself.

I saw my dog run over towards it while I stood up to clean a panel, and while I shooed him away there is a reasonable chance he discharged static towards a component in the interior. It is also likely that I discharged static by accident myself. However no amount of Google seems to tell me what a static-damaged motherboard will actually do. 

--

*Operating system:* Windows 7 Home

*System specs: *

CPU:AMD Phenom II X4 965, no overclocks
Motherboard: ASROCK 890GX Pro3
RAM: 2x4GB GSkill DDR3 1333 "Ripjaw" series; 2x2GB Gskill DDR3 1333 RAM
GPU: MSI Reference Model Radeon HD 6950 2GB (Bios-Flashed to 6970, no known issues)
HDD: 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black 
SDD: Crucial 120 GB SSD
PSU: Corsair HX650W Bronze 80+ Certified
OS: Windows 7 Home Basic

----

Any help or insight would be appreciated. My current hypothesis is that I shorted out the motherboard somehow or that the board is otherwise damaged. My basis for this is that the motherboard does not display any follow-up error messages on the "Dr. Debug" display that specify the faulty component, even after attempting to reset the CMOS. Thus the options are that the CPU, RAM, HDD, SDD, *and* motherboard are fried, or just the board is fried. 

I do not have a compatible motherboard to swap out the parts with, so I am considering ordering a new one to test, if nothing else. I am also extremely apprehensive about static discharge now.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the power from the system and open the case
-Remove the graphics card from the PC
-Clear the CMOS settings (removing the battery from the motherboard for a few minutes will suffice)
-Attempt to boot the PC using the integrated graphics

If unsuccessful continue:
-Remove all RAM and test with one stick at a time
-Remove all RAM and attempt to boot the PC. Did you receive error beeps/codes
-Remove any PCI card installed (modem,nic,sound,etc)
-Disconnect drives (storage and optical)
-Inspect motherboard for damaged capacitors
-Test with another PSU


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you using both pair of RAM simultaneously?



mind the walrus said:


> RAM: 2x4GB GSkill DDR3 1333 "Ripjaw" series; 2x2GB Gskill DDR3 1333 RAM


----------



## mind the walrus (Nov 28, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Are you using both pair of RAM simultaneously?


Yes. I have a feeling this may not have been best as since I installed them I've received numerous "low memory" errors from my PC, despite never running any industrial-level programs that would require 12 GB RAM. I've been on the lookout for a matching pair of Ripjaws at a good price, but haven't struck when the iron was hot due to low funds. 

I actually had a BSOD citing low memory problems before I took the PC down for dusting. The computer went to POST and started up normally, so I decided to shut it back down and dust it out. I deeply regret this decision now. 

Going to attempt to diagnose step by step as indicated. Will report back when I do. Thank you all for your time and effort.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My first suggestion would be to remove one of the RAM pairs.


----------

